# Tattoos



## ValleyofVision (Aug 20, 2017)

I tried looking around for a recent thread on tattoos and couldn't find one, so I thought I'd ask my question:

What is your stance on tattoos? 

Reason for asking is my wife attends a weekly Bible study, and two of the women were in a debate about getting a tattoo, one saying that it is ungodly to have tattoos and mark our temple with ink. The scripture being used to support her stance was Leviticus 19:28 "You shall not make any cuts on your body for the dead or tattoo yourselves: I am the LORD." She was also saying that when we get tattoos we are using it to promote self rather than God regardless of what the tattoo may be. Now I'm not sure if I'm explaining this right (this is kind of what I've gathered from what my wife has said) but she also had concern for the person tattooing. Their hands on someone else, in such close contact.

On the other hand, the other woman was saying that she was taking Leviticus out of context and that was in the Old Testament. She wanted a tattoo because 1) It reflects her testimony and 2) She thought it is a good way to witness. Her message was not "to support self but to glorify God".

I myself don't have any and my wife doesn't either... and we've actually never considered it nor really expressed our opinions/had one about it.

So what do you think?


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 20, 2017)

From a secular viewpoint, when I was a young man, in the 1960s if you wanted to be 'different', get a tattoo. In 2017 if you want to be different, don't get a tattoo. I have tattoos. If I had it to do over I wouldn't get any.

After reading Leviticus 19:28 tell them to go on to Leviticus 20. The whole chapter. Will they then suggest carrying out the penalties for those who transgress the admonitions found in Leviticus 20 ? 

I would say to someone who told me that they were considering getting a tattoo 'for the glory of God' to examine yourself and make sure it isn't simple narcissism.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2017)

Get a tattoo so you will be different just like everyone else. They'll look great on you in 40 years. 

I don't consider the Biblical rules to be part of the ceremonial law. 



ValleyofVision said:


> I tried looking around for a recent thread on tattoos and couldn't find one



It has been a while. A couple of the more recent ones https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/how-many-tats-and-why.87492/page-3#post-1084234 and https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/tattoo-debate-split-from-pb-tats-thread.42262/#post-524417 

I think at least one of those touches on the stewardship aspect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 20, 2017)

I doubt most covenant-breakers will care too much about the tattoo either way. At best, when they see JOhn 3:16 inked on you, they will say, "Cool tat, brah" and move on.

Moreover, that butterfly will fly south for the winter. THe dolphin will become a beluga whale.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 20, 2017)

The OPC has no stance on the matter one way or another. They don't believe Leviticus 19:28 has anything to do with tattoos. I've some really ugly tats and I've seen some really beautiful tats. I personally am not against them. They do become very ugly as you age so one needs to keep that in mind. Also, I think if a person gets a tat it needs to be either neutral (nothing dishonoring to God) in content or a Scripture verse. I think a person should think long and hard about getting one since it's there for life. Is the tat I'm getting going to be important to me for the rest of my life in its meaning? I wanted to get a tat of my dog on my foot when he passed away but I was too chicken to do it.....I really hate pain.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 20, 2017)

I am interested in seeing what folks are going to look like as they age shoving picnic plates into their earlobes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2017)

ZackF said:


> I am interested in seeing what folks are going to look like as they age shoving picnic plates into their earlobes.



I do recall a thread from a few years ago with a guy that had the big holes in his earlobes and was planning to become a preacher. I can't remember what folks call those things, so I can't search for it. If he's still around, maybe he can comment again. I don't think it was on the regular tattoo threads.


----------



## ValleyofVision (Aug 20, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> The OPC has no stance on the matter one way or another. They don't believe Leviticus 19:28 has anything to do with tattoos. I've some really ugly tats and I've seen some really beautiful tats. I personally am not against them. They do become very ugly as you age so one needs to keep that in mind. Also, I think if a person gets a tat it needs to be either neutral (nothing dishonoring to God) in content or a Scripture verse. I think a person should think long and hard about getting one since it's there for life. Is the tat I'm getting going to be important to me for the rest of my life in its meaning? I wanted to get a tat of my dog on my foot when he passed away but I was too chicken to do it.....I really hate pain.



This is the biggest reason why I've never got one. I don't know what to get as I feel I'd question it after months or years.


----------



## Ray (Aug 20, 2017)

ValleyofVision said:


> I tried looking around for a recent thread on tattoos and couldn't find one, so I thought I'd ask my question:
> 
> What is your stance on tattoos?
> 
> ...


Here's One Perspective By Reformed Ministers.
http://urclearning.org/2006/12/19/the-tattoo-redo/
It's really interesting, it should help you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KeithW (Aug 20, 2017)

A podcast I listen to is by a learned Christian who has a few tattoos. I disagree with his viewpoint in this specific area, not based on a Scriptural argument but simply from a practical standpoint. Would Christians even be having this discussion if tattoos weren't so trendy? Why do we so strongly want to be part of what the secular world is doing every time there is a new trend?


----------



## ZackF (Aug 20, 2017)

KeithW said:


> Why do we so strongly want to be part of what the secular world is doing every time there is a new trend?



Well, because some trends are fun and not harmful. Is the bible silent, yes or no? That is the question. He's asking for help in discernment for the morality of tattoos. Furthermore, because some trends enhance our lives and appreciation of the created world we should be discerning but not merely dismissive because it is new. Whether it be the micro-breweries popping up the past 15-20 years or the invention of the Fitbits and smartphones, Christians are called to discern. I for one 'strongly want to be part' such trends and have been blessed by them.

As to the presented case, I find tattoos largely a foolish thing of youth but are not forbidden. I am given to cut slack for servicemen where tattoos have a tradition of strengthening camaraderie. Sadly tattoo regret doesn't get the exposure that peer pressured millennial and post-millennial kids need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 21, 2017)

See:
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/is-the-prohibition-on-tatoos-moral-law-or-judicial-law.79309/

I believe there are Scriptural arguments against things like tattoos. These arguments are part of a basic argument from the many verses that condemn _boastful pride and worship of the creature_. It seems to me that a tattoo is nothing more than a way of saying, _"Look at me!_", which is an encouragement to glory in the flesh versus glorying in the Lord.

Tattoos also send many mixed messages that may be beyond your ability to control. You may think that your tattoo shows people where you stand, but the tattoo may show others that you have no respect for your own body or the teachings of the Lord. Are you willing to risk all of this?

Lastly, how can disfiguring the only body God gave you add to God's glory?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Unworthy_Servant (Aug 21, 2017)

The issue of tattoos is an interesting one, since it is a hapax legomenon (or only mentioned once in scripture). Notice how in Leviticus 19:28, it forbids any sort of alteration of the body "for the dead". From my understanding of the context in which that was written, it was a common pagan practice to change the way you looked in fear of the dead finding you and bringing misery and misfortune. Thus, the original command is in no way within the same category of modern tattoos which are utilized for signifying a personal symbol or decorative motif for the simple enjoyment of the individual. Personally, I would never get one, but I do think it is within the bounds of our Christian liberty.


----------



## Ben Zartman (Aug 21, 2017)

I have always said that a tattoo is a down payment on future regrets. The majority of my acquaintances who have them seem to have a need to get more and more--there's always a new one sprouting up, or an old one being filled in. Not all tattoos are hideous, but I always find the aggregate of them aesthetically displeasing.


----------



## jw (Aug 21, 2017)

"Who owns our bodies?" might be the best question to ask. And, in doing so, we need not narrow it down merely to tattoos, yet we must say that is included.

I will presently paste a portion of a post from the past propounding a position I perceive presentably to be particularly proper to the purpose of portraying the point of the problem.

The following are a few sermons that broach this subject from the biblical perspective that our bodies are not our own, and that -if we understood such- as well as those principles of separation found in Leviticus 19 (and all throughout Scripture), perhaps the subject matter could be better discussed (_*without needless accusatory judgment for past doings, and, hopefully, a prayerful consideration that past doings may have been a breach of God's law, thus being humbled for sin, the visible reminders of those sins, and an ever-pressing to Christ and His righteousness alone*_).​
The subject of our bodies not being our own goes far beyond tattoos, piercings, etc. and down into such things as what sports, if any, is lawful for us to be involved in, considering needless damage that is inherent with some sports, or how we employ our diets, or are we seeking to order our day in such a way that typically, providential hindrances excluded- we're getting adequate rest, or if we're spending too much time in leisure, etc. Who owns our bodies? The Lord Who gave them.​
Here are the aforementioned sermons for your consideration and application, as you listen for the voice of the Shepherd, our Lord Jesus Christ, in the preaching of His Word:​
1. Who Owns Our Bodies? - Modification, Tattoos, etc.
2. Who Owns our Bodies? (Concluded)​Full thread is here: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/how-many-tats-and-why.87492/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ValleyofVision (Aug 21, 2017)

I am thoroughly enjoying reading every reply. I have noticed as well (not saying this is everyone) but from what I've seen in this day and age is, you don't just stop at one tattoo... you continue on and get more and more because they have "meaning" to the person. 

I have actually seen contemporary pastors have a sleeve of Bible verse's tattooed on their arms. I can't find meaning in this. 

Second question: Do you have a tattoo and if so, is there a meaning to it? Do you regret it?


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 21, 2017)

Joshua said:


> I will presently paste a portion of a post from the past propounding a position I perceive presentably to be particularly proper to the purpose of portraying the point of the problem.


"... right after I pick a peck of pickled peppers..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TrustGzus (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm 46. I have no tattoos. I never find myself thinking, "I wish I had gotten tattoos when I was younger."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 21, 2017)

Permanent markings on the body are a sign of ownership/dedication. To mark one's body shows that one's person is owned by the one whose mark he bears. This was true in the ancient world, and it is true today.

To mark one's body in the name of a band, for instance, shows and undying commitment to that band. To mark one's body in the name of an ideology is to show that that ideology is dominant in a person's life.

The question arises: if we are owned by God, why not show it through a tattoo? The answer is that God, as our owner, has the prerogative to determine what his mark of ownership will be, and he has done so. That mark is baptism.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm going to default to my grandmother's go to argument on this. "If God had meant for us to have tattoos, we would have been born with them."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cymro (Aug 21, 2017)

Perhaps we should all go for an Edinburgh tattoo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KeithW (Aug 21, 2017)

ValleyofVision said:


> I have noticed as well (not saying this is everyone) but from what I've seen in this day and age is, you don't just stop at one tattoo... you continue on and get more and more because they have "meaning" to the person.


Many people who talk about their tattoos often talk about wanting to get another one, not primarily to have another "meaning" but primarily because they find the experience of getting one addicting -- they like that form of pain.


----------



## Grant Van Leuven (Aug 23, 2017)

Tattoos Are Taboo for the Pure in Heart (a linked sermon from our church's Sermon Audio page)


----------



## alexandermsmith (Aug 23, 2017)

ZackF said:


> Well, because some trends are fun and not harmful. Is the bible silent, yes or no? That is the question. He's asking for help in discernment for the morality of tattoos. Furthermore, because some trends enhance our lives and appreciation of the created world we should be discerning but not merely dismissive because it is new. Whether it be the micro-breweries popping up the past 15-20 years or the invention of the Fitbits and smartphones, Christians are called to discern. I for one 'strongly want to be part' such trends and have been blessed by them.



Tattoos are not the same as smartphones. Tattoos are engravings on the skin. As has already been mentioned: the body is the temple of the Holy Spirit (for believers). It's far more than what phone we happen to use.

Tattoos are worldly. They are an emblem of worldliness. We are commanded to flee from worldliness, it's as simple as that. Even if the passage in Leviticus does not apply here it's still a Biblical prohibition against a certain type of tattooing. How one goes from that to saying they are permissible is beyond me. The special pleading for allowing tattoos is evident. If the only time the Bible mentions believers having tattoos it's in the negative then I would take that as a pretty firm Biblical ground for rejecting tattoos.


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 23, 2017)

From a biblically aesthetic perspective, I usually trot out the question, "Ever heard of gilding the lily?" Jesus talks about the lily as being more glorious than Solomon in all his splendor, and yet it comes to us as God gave it. Is it possible for a person getting a tattoo NOT to be saying, "My body is not beautiful enough the way God gave it to me, I have to improve it"? Would this not then fall under Peter's injunction about making our adornment be not so much outward adornment, but the inward adornment? Of course, Peter is talking to women at that point, but I would hardly think he would then say, "Now men, you feel free to go right on and make all your handsomeness consist in outward adornment." What's good for the hen is good for the rooster. 

Ultimately, the desire to become more beautiful needs to be channeled into a sanctifying manner that is primarily concerned with the soul, and yet also sees the body as the temple of the Holy Spirit, and therefore in need of care and nourishment (we do NOT want to go down Plato's blind alley of seeing the body as evil). What we will find is something strange: as the soul becomes more beautiful through God's sanctifying grace, the body becomes more beautiful as well. Kudos to Tyler for mentioning God's mark: we already have a mark of belonging, and it is baptism.


----------



## KMK (Aug 23, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> From a biblically aesthetic perspective, I usually trot out the question, "Ever heard of gilding the lily?"



I think this is more of a 'something to think about' rather than a true 'argument against'. If any attempt to make yourself more attractive is 'gilding the lily' then we have gone to extremes.

This has been a topic of discussion before. My observation is that, like myself, most Christians have scruples against it, but can't put their finger on why. That fact alone should give pause to anyone considering it.


----------



## jambo (Aug 23, 2017)

From a practical perspective I know a lot of people with tattoos and the majority of older ones (an indeed some younger ones) who have had them for years actually regret having got them. It seemed a good idea at the time but years later they realise it was not such a good idea after all. I also knew one guy who went for a job interview and was turned down as he would have been required to wear a uniform which included a short sleeve shirt in summer and tattoos were deemed unacceptable.


----------



## Edm (Aug 23, 2017)

greenbaggins said:


> From a biblically aesthetic perspective, I usually trot out the question, "Ever heard of gilding the lily?" Jesus talks about the lily as being more glorious than Solomon in all his splendor, and yet it comes to us as God gave it. Is it possible for a person getting a tattoo NOT to be saying, "My body is not beautiful enough the way God gave it to me, I have to improve it"? Would this not then fall under Peter's injunction about making our adornment be not so much outward adornment, but the inward adornment? Of course, Peter is talking to women at that point, but I would hardly think he would then say, "Now men, you feel free to go right on and make all your handsomeness consist in outward adornment." What's good for the hen is good for the rooster.
> 
> Ultimately, the desire to become more beautiful needs to be channeled into a sanctifying manner that is primarily concerned with the soul, and yet also sees the body as the temple of the Holy Spirit, and therefore in need of care and nourishment (we do NOT want to go down Plato's blind alley of seeing the body as evil). What we will find is something strange: as the soul becomes more beautiful through God's sanctifying grace, the body becomes more beautiful as well. Kudos to Tyler for mentioning God's mark: we already have a mark of belonging, and it is baptism.



I have no tattoos and have no want for them. I also tend to agree with you. That said, if I were to use that line of thinking with someone, the first reply I would get is " what about women who wear earrings?" They are changing their body's by piercings. And it is to adorn themselves to look more beautiful ( in their minds at least). What is the point where it is ok and where does it stop? I'm not trying to argue, I'm trying to have a response.


----------



## Ray (Aug 23, 2017)

Brother, there obviously mixed views on Scripture pertaining to tattoos. Some Reformed Ministers will say it's ok to get tattoos if you don't tatt your body for the dead or violate the 2nd commandment. Others will say it's absolutely taboo. So whatever you decide to do make sure you pray about it for a good while. If you decide to get one send me the pic of it so I can check it out. I'm a Art Fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 23, 2017)

For anyone interested enough to spend $2.55 for a used copy on Amazon The Decorated Body, by Robert Brain ;
https://www.amazon.com/Decorated-Bo...1503534704&sr=1-1&keywords=The+Decorated+Body
Gives a good overview of the practice of body modification from ancient times to twenty or thirty years ago. Covers many cultures and forms of body decoration. From women wearing lipstick and earrings, to scarification among tribal cultures, tattooing and what have you. 

I found interesting his comparison of women in Victorian England who were appropriately attired in clothing that covered them from jawline to ankle, while at the same time in history, women in Tahiti were appropriately attired in a grass skirt with bare breasts.


----------



## Ray (Aug 24, 2017)

Eze 16:12(ESV)
And I put a ring on your nose and earrings in your ears and a beautiful crown on your head. 

Since the LORD gave Israel a nose ring and called it Beautiful, should All Christian women get a nose ring? This is a real question


----------



## Parakaleo (Aug 24, 2017)

I have often wondered how tattooing could not be considered a violation of the Sixth Commandment. Sins forbidden include any injuring of ourselves. If I don't have the liberty to pick up a shard of glass and aimlessly cut my body, what would make me think I have the liberty to puncture my skin and inject ink into its layers for no medical benefit? There are even studies that point to harmful long-term effects of tattooing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 24, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I believe there are Scriptural arguments against things like tattoos. These arguments are part of a basic argument from the many verses that condemn _boastful pride and worship of the creature_. It seems to me that a tattoo is nothing more than a way of saying, _"Look at me!_", which is an encouragement to glory in the flesh versus glorying in the Lord.
> 
> Tattoos also send many mixed messages that may be beyond your ability to control. You may think that your tattoo shows people where you stand, but the tattoo may show others that you have no respect for your own body or the teachings of the Lord. Are you willing to risk all of this?
> 
> Lastly, how can disfiguring the only body God gave you add to God's glory?





greenbaggins said:


> From a biblically aesthetic perspective, I usually trot out the question, "Ever heard of gilding the lily?" Jesus talks about the lily as being more glorious than Solomon in all his splendor, and yet it comes to us as God gave it. Is it possible for a person getting a tattoo NOT to be saying, "My body is not beautiful enough the way God gave it to me, I have to improve it"? Would this not then fall under Peter's injunction about making our adornment be not so much outward adornment, but the inward adornment? Of course, Peter is talking to women at that point, but I would hardly think he would then say, "Now men, you feel free to go right on and make all your handsomeness consist in outward adornment." What's good for the hen is good for the rooster.
> 
> Ultimately, the desire to become more beautiful needs to be channeled into a sanctifying manner that is primarily concerned with the soul, and yet also sees the body as the temple of the Holy Spirit, and therefore in need of care and nourishment (we do NOT want to go down Plato's blind alley of seeing the body as evil). What we will find is something strange: as the soul becomes more beautiful through God's sanctifying grace, the body becomes more beautiful as well. Kudos to Tyler for mentioning God's mark: we already have a mark of belonging, and it is baptism.



For me, the above is very edifying

Reactions: Like 1


----------

